# Summit Metro Parks preparing open house for 'green' building



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

SUMMIT COUNTY -- The Summit County Metro Parks has taken the idea of repurposing materials to heart in the building of its new 'green' offices for rangers and biologists. Recycled materials are at the very heart of the new building which stands to win recognition later this year from the U.S. Green Building Council.









More...


----------

